# Google Now comes to the iPhone and iPad



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

The Google Search app with Google Now can be downloaded from the App Store. It's an ace service, you lucky iOS people!

Read a bit more here (plus vid) - http://www.wirefresh.com/google-now-comes-to-the-iphone-and-ipad-via-the-google-search-app/


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 29, 2013)

That's good news, lets hope this rather quick iOS version from google and speedier approval by apple heralds a thawing of hostilities.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> That's good news, lets hope this rather quick iOS version from google and speedier approval by apple heralds a thawing of hostilities.


 
Heh not holding my breath on that think it's more likely Samsung will release a product they haven't ripped off from Apple.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 29, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh not holding my breath on that think it's more likely Samsung will release a product they haven't ripped off from Apple.



Eh?!


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 29, 2013)

Google Now sounds like something that would be useful for urban professionals who diarize their meetings and flights and stuff.

Can't see it reading my mind and providing useful information about my randomly unfurling days.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Google Now sounds like something that would be useful for urban professionals who diarize their meetings and flights and stuff.
> 
> Can't see it reading my mind and providing useful information about my randomly unfurling days.


I find it pretty useful and my life is very unstructured!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2013)

editor said:


> I find it pretty useful and my life is very unstructured!


 
Which cards does it show you? It only ever shows me how long to get home, when Citeh's next match is and latest score if in progress and the weather.     Am I doing something wrong? I want lots of cards!


----------



## Callum91 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Which cards does it show you? It only ever shows me how long to get home, when Citeh's next match is and latest score if in progress and the weather. Am I doing something wrong? I want lots of cards!


I only ever get to see the weather on mine


----------



## editor (May 1, 2013)

You get more cards the more you use it and the more you travel and search for stuff.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2013)

I don't want to give information about my day and my journeys and destinations to Google. They already know too much about me. Any of these useful programs are just a means of making money from users. I would have thought that iPhone had their own equivalent by now.

Even the Cloud which is a free internet service used by many coffee shops and bars has suddenly today started asking for more information about the user. I clicked on it this evening just before midnight and it came in from the bar next door to the one I was in, and would not let me proceed until I had given it my house number and postcode. On checking I found that it kept a complete record of every time and location where I had logged on. No such thing as a free internet link.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't want to give information about my day and my journeys and destinations to Google.


Then don't use their services. Simple!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 1, 2013)

editor said:


> Then don't use their services. Simple!


I don't, I use several other search engines rather than Google. For example, Startpage, Ixquick, DuckDuckGo and Privatelee all available in the Firefox drop down search menu, once you have loaded them in.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't, I use several other search engines rather than Google. For example, Startpage, Ixquick, DuckDuckGo and Privatelee all available in the Firefox drop down search menu, once you have loaded them in.


Good for you. Personally, I find Google to be the best for my needs.


----------



## xenon (May 1, 2013)

Several search engines, what is this, the 90's? Maybe I'm not paranoid enough yet. If I really wanted to avoid supposed personal information being gleaned by a search provider, I'd use privacy mode from a free wifi hotspot or Tor. As it is, I use both Google and Siri.


----------



## souljacker (May 1, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> and would not let me proceed until I had given it my house number and postcode. On checking I found that it kept a complete record of every time and location where I had logged on. No such thing as a free internet link.


 
You could just lie, you know?


----------



## RedDragon (May 1, 2013)

souljacker said:


> You could just lie, you know?


O, what a tangled web we weave when we practice to decieve​ 
Walter Scott​


----------



## souljacker (May 1, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> O, what a tangled web we weave when we practice to decieve
> 
> Walter Scott


 
When I first started using the internet (early 90's), it was understood that you never give out your personal details, always hide behind an anonymous identity, always lie about your address and never reveal anything about who you are. Subsequently, I've signed up for loads of things using a zip code of 90210 or a postcode of SW1A 2AA, house number 10.

Then along comes facebook and we're all expected to converse online using our real names. I'm always shocked when people tell me that they have their mobile number on facebook. WTF?

I still lie constantly on the web and I'd rather continue doing that, thanks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 1, 2013)

souljacker said:


> SW1A 2AA


I always use 1AA myself. Bit more classy.


----------



## RedDragon (May 1, 2013)

I get really irritated with google's constant attempts to link my youtube account to my gmail


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't want to give information about my day and my journeys and destinations to Google. They already know too much about me. Any of these useful programs are just a means of making money from users. I would have thought that iPhone had their own equivalent by now.
> 
> Even the Cloud which is a free internet service used by many coffee shops and bars has suddenly today started asking for more information about the user. I clicked on it this evening just before midnight and it came in from the bar next door to the one I was in, and would not let me proceed until I had given it my house number and postcode. On checking I found that it kept a complete record of every time and location where I had logged on. No such thing as a free internet link.


 
Yup, none of this is free (only the uninformed or deluded think they are) but what choice do you have? If it's not Google it'll be some other massive corporation that'll be mining your personal data for profit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I get really irritated with google's constant attempts to link my youtube account to my gmail


 
It's just their tight integration strategy to make Google + a thing.


----------



## Firky (May 4, 2013)

Google Now is great, I have a Google Gesture search for my Nexus too which is amazing - one of my favourite apps of all time.

Google + could really be something if people actually used it.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

I love Google Now. 

I opened up my Asus laptop in Spain and was greeted with 'hello' in Spanish and a link to translation pages, the local weather forecast with a card behind showing the weather conditions back home, the current currency exchange rate, a  selection of images showing off local photo spots, a listing of local places of interest - and a football result I was interested in.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I love Google.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


>


Grow up please. Thanks.


----------

